# Certified CPC and ICD-10 seeking billing and coding position remote.



## pjodoin1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,

I have over 10 years experience in Medical billing and some coding. I've had the experience of working remote and am very self disciplined and will be an asset to any company. View attachment Ftc style resume.pdf


----------



## abrintle (Mar 15, 2016)

pjodoin1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have over 10 years experience in Medical billing and some coding. I've had the experience of working remote and am very self disciplined and will be an asset to any company. View attachment 2354




I received this information through my LinkedIn account. I just accepted a remote coding position so maybe it will be helpful for you 

"Remote HCC Coding- Certified Coders Needed

Hi Ashley, I hope your day is going well! My name is Brandon Sherrill and I'm a Professional Recruiter with Insight Global- I'm currently working with UHG and we are looking to on-board multiple HCC remote Coders. The ideal person will be able to start 4/11/16 if you are in the market I would love to get an updated resume so we can speak in further detail regarding this opening. If you're no longer looking please feel free to pass my information along to any friends! I hope to hear from you soon!  

Cheers,  
Brandon Sherrill 971-230-7030 971-230-7030 | Brandon.Sherrill@insightglobal.net"

After I messaged him back and informed him that I just accepted an offer, he asked me to send his information to anyone I knew looking for a position. Hope it helps you!


----------

